# Hope of Christ Church, Stafford, VA - Now a Particular Congregation in the PCA



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 27, 2010)

Hope of Christ Church was particularized as a congregation in the Presbyterian Church in America on July 25th, 2010. It was a blessing to see so many men from the James River Presbytery and surrounding Presbyteries to join in celebrating with us.

Our Church is a testimony to God's Providence. Thirty-five years ago, New Life in Christ Church called Pastor Doug Kittredge to form a Church in Fredericksburg, VA. In his first sermon he preached on 1 Cor 2:2. This deeply affected a young engineer by the name of Terry Traylor. Terry became one of the Church's first ruling elders and went on to Seminary and to plant several Churches in the PCA.

One of the Churches he planted was in Raleigh, NC where he met and mentored our current Pastor, Leonard Bailey. By another Providence, I was visiting my brother in 1998 (who lived in Raleigh at the time). I found a PCA in the area to worship at on Sunday and saw Leonard (he was leading the singing). I recognized him when we moved to Stafford in 2008 and attended Hope of Christ for the first time.

The session of New Life in Christ had a vision to plant Churches in the Central Virginia region. When they started a few years ago, Doug ran into Terry at PCA GA and sat down for lunch. They agreed to send Leonard up to be the Church planter.

And so, here we are.

In some ways, our Church is the spiritual grandchild of a commitment to know nothing but Christ and Him crucified. Yet, in the economy of God's Covenant, we are now a sister congregation to New Life in Christ in Fredericksburg. I have tremendous affection for the men of that Church and the older I get the more I realize how marvelous the works of the Lord are.

http://www.hopeofchrist.net/2010/07/particularization-service/


----------



## A.J. (Jul 27, 2010)

Praise God from Whom all blessings flow!


----------



## raekwon (Jul 27, 2010)

Congratulations on your church's particularization, Rich -- and in your joining into the office of elder with us.

*virtual right hand of fellowship*


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 27, 2010)

That's great news, Rich! I'm sure your congregation is in capable hands and that the session won't stray with you on it!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Rich, you slipped that eldership in there subtly. God bless the church, but we especially pray that God blesses you. I'm sure you'll be the most tech-savvy elder in the PCA (Sorry Rae...)


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2010)

great news.


----------

